# Advice on Public Prayer



## AV1611 (Sep 25, 2007)

In private prayer I have no complaints yet I find it very difficult to pray publicly. Common occurances are my mind going blank, no real idea what to say, and of course nerves. Any suggestions or helps?


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 25, 2007)

DOn;t try to be profound, wise or sound good. 

Avoid the pious sounding tone of voice. If we can truly approach God we need not change dialects are sound all fancy. A simple reverance without window dressing is better than trying to sound spiritual. 

Avoid old English and "Christianeze" or other technology terms and just spill your heart. 

Avoid cliches, (praying for safety during a trip home might be better than adopting a cliched phrase "travelling mercies")...

Don;t blame every pain or travail or sickness on the will of God. We know this. Related point: WHen you pray..pray, don;t preach.

If a kid cannot tell what you are praying for, then something is wrong. Be clear, simple and heartfelt.


----------



## Machaira (Sep 25, 2007)

Richard you're not alone. I have the same problem. One thing I do when possible is to consider beforehand what will be taking place whether it be Sunday worship, a session meeting, etc. I sit down and think about how I should pray if I'm called on to do so. It's not necessary to memorize your prayers - just have a good idea of what you might say. When I don't know what's coming ahead of time, I make sure that I pay close attention to what's going on and what's being said. This will go a long way in making your prayers appropriate to the situation. Don't discount practice - meaning the more you do it the easier it will become. Hope this helps.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Sep 25, 2007)

Also, there is no shame in writing out your prayers.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 25, 2007)

There is much practical wisdom on public prayer here: Samuel Miller, _Thoughts on Public Prayer_.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 25, 2007)

Good advice, all. 

I would add, pray aloud at times (when appropriate) in your personal prayer time as well.


----------



## Machaira (Sep 25, 2007)

Guido's Brother said:


> Also, there is no shame in writing out your prayers.



I do that when I preach or give the pastoral prayer. If God has not given you the gift of gab, the congregation will appreciate your preparation.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Sep 25, 2007)

2 important scriptures that have helped my 'long winded, holier than thou, prayer dialect', as my wife calls it, are:

5"And when you pray, do not be like the hypocrites, for they love to pray standing in the synagogues and on the street corners to be seen by men. I tell you the truth, they have received their reward in full. 6But when you pray, go into your room, close the door and pray to your Father, who is unseen. Then your Father, who sees what is done in secret, will reward you. 7And when you pray, *do not keep on babbling like pagans, for they think they will be heard because of their many words.* 8Do not be like them, for your Father knows what you need before you ask him.


And "Lord have mercy on me, a sinner"


----------



## MW (Sep 25, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> In private prayer I have no complaints yet I find it very difficult to pray publicly. Common occurances are my mind going blank, no real idea what to say, and of course nerves. Any suggestions or helps?



It is useful to go through the various expositions of the Lord's prayer, especially Watson's, Boston's, and Fisher's. There are the prayers in the Book of Common Prayer; and also a number of 19th cent. family devotions books which are helpful. But all of these are only beneficial if one reads them whilst meditating on his spiritual needs as a Christian.


----------

